# Fun dog show, Scotland, Linlithgow



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

This family fun dog show is on Saturday 8th May 1:00 - 4:30pm on Linlithgow Peel

more details here

Burgh Beautiful Linlithgow Civic Trust


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome, i think we will attend that one


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks a good day out but too soon for Trigger - gotta wait a few more weeks before he can get out and about


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Bexy said:


> Looks a good day out but too soon for Trigger - gotta wait a few more weeks before he can get out and about


awww thats a shame what age is he?


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

GSDlover4ever said:


> awww thats a shame what age is he?


10 weeks tomorrow, he will be all vaccinated and ready to go beyond the garden at 13 weeks - then we will hit the shows:thumbup:


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

do you have an exact post code for this show? we will be traveling from dundee for it.. and not to sure for the exact location..


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> do you have an exact post code for this show? we will be traveling from dundee for it.. and not to sure for the exact location..


i don' see any postcode on their site, but their is a number you could try 01506 842065


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

did anybody on here go to this show?

I did


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

i was there, fantastic day out! got two more lined up aswell


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

Sarahnorris said:


> i was there, fantastic day out! got two more lined up aswell


I think i seen your husky pup, i think my mums pups were playing with her/him.


----------

